# EU-Kommission: Atomkraft und Erdgas gelten als nachhaltige Energie



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EU-Kommission: Atomkraft und Erdgas gelten als nachhaltige Energie*

					Die Europäische Kommission hat per Pressmitteilung bekanntgegeben, dass Atomkraftkraftwerke und Erdgas-Anlagen als nachhaltige Energiequellen eingestuft werden sollen. Diese Bezeichnung ist aber an zusätzliche Bedingungen geknüpft. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *EU-Kommission: Atomkraft und Erdgas gelten als nachhaltige Energie*


----------



## Basileukum (2. Januar 2022)

Ja, das mit dem Atomstrom wundert einen dann doch. Wenn man sich das genauer anschaut, dann trägt das massiv zur Energieautonomie bei. 

Die sogenannte "Energiewende" (Energie kann weder verbraucht werden, da diese nur die Form wandelt, noch gewendet werden, dazu bräuchte diese eine Seite, was nicht der Fall ist) war von vornerein nicht durchdacht, außer es war willentlich auf die Zersetzung Deutschlands ausgelegt, wovon man heute ausgehen kann. 

Weniger Wohlstand, weniger Lebensqualität dafür billige Parolen und moralinsaures Geseier, wie man es eben aus dem Bolschewismus kennt, diesmal eben im grünen statt im roten Gewande.


----------



## Marlock (2. Januar 2022)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Atomstrom wundert einen dann doch. Wenn man sich das genauer anschaut, dann trägt das massiv zur Energieautonomie bei.
> 
> Die sogenannte "Energiewende" (Energie kann weder verbraucht werden, da diese nur die Form wandelt, noch gewendet werden, dazu bräuchte diese eine Seite, was nicht der Fall ist) war von vornerein nicht durchdacht, außer es war willentlich auf die Zersetzung Deutschlands ausgelegt, wovon man heute ausgehen kann.
> 
> Weniger Wohlstand, weniger Lebensqualität dafür billige Parolen und moralinsaures Geseier, wie man es eben aus dem Bolschewismus kennt, diesmal eben im grünen statt im roten Gewande.


nicht nur das auch die kommende digitale komplett überwachung. ID2020 läuft ja gut an siehe Amsterdam gerade


----------



## Schinken (2. Januar 2022)

Yay... Passt zwar nicht zur Definition von "nachhaltig" im Lexikon, aber was solls. Wir machen uns die Welt, wie sie uns gefällt. Dass Uranabbau eine der invasivsten Bergbauarten ist, geschenkt. Dass Uran jetzt Verhältnismässig bereits knapper ist als Öl, geschenkt. Atommüllagerung nicht gelöst, geschenkt.
Dass Gas nur weniger schädlich als Öl ist, trotzdem schon seit Jahrzehnten zum Klimawandel beiträgt, geschenkt.

Denn das Ziel wird ja erreicht.
"Mehr Investitionen in nachhaltige Energie". Logisch, wenn man alle Investitionen in Atomkraft und Gas jetzt in diese Kategorie zählen knn, st3igt diese Zahl. Grosses Kino, da wurde dann ganz viel in der Realität verändert...
Typisches Nullsummenspiel von Buchhaltern im Geiste.


----------



## Sortegon (2. Januar 2022)

Was hat das mit pcgh zu tun?


----------



## Ripcord (2. Januar 2022)

Wer wie Öff Öff autark im Wald lebt, dem kann man es ja noch abnehmen gegen Atomkraft zu sein, aber der heutigen FFF Jugend die ohne neue elektrische Konsumgüter gar nicht mehr klar kommt? Ernst kann das ja nicht gemeint sein. Eher mal irgendwo dabei sein, dafür die Bildung vernachlässigen.

Allein schon gegen mehr Windräder zu sein, da können ja Vögel reinfliegen und gleichzeitig den schwachen Ausbau kritisieren...

Solarparks, wo sollen die stehen, auf wilden Wiesen mit seltenen Käfern oder doch besser ein paar Bäume umholzen um Platz zu schaffen? Wie viele qm Solarpark ersetzen denn ein modrnes AKW?

Und es wird nicht mal geschafft den Ökostrom durch 2-3 Bundesländer zu leiten, da für viele "Umweltbewusste" Hochspannungsleitungen pures Gift sind. Ökostrom gerne, aber bitte ganz weit weg von mir..


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Januar 2022)

dass das bei anderen wohl nicht unbedingt anders ist, zeigen die beiträge #2, #3  und #6 ja ausgezeichnet...

@Sortegon :
spalten bringt halt traffic - topic ist da sekundär.


----------



## Ripcord (2. Januar 2022)

Atomkraft gehört eindeutig mit zu unserer Zukunft. Spätestens wenn die Kernfusion ausgereift ist hoffe ich Deutschland wird  wieder auf den Zug aufsteigen.


----------



## Watschnburli (2. Januar 2022)

Sortegon schrieb:


> Was hat das mit pcgh zu tun?


Is leider mittlerweile der Tellerrand, über den pcgh hinaus sehen will!


----------



## Torsley (2. Januar 2022)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Atomkraft gehört eindeutig mit zu unserer Zukunft. Spätestens wenn die Kernfusion ausgereift ist hoffe ich Deutschland wird  wieder auf den Zug aufsteigen.


du bringst da glaube ich etwas durcheinander. kernfusion (fusion) wird hoffentlich die zukunft. kernspaltung (fission) ist was wir im moment als atomkraft bezeichnen und nutzen.


----------



## Ripcord (2. Januar 2022)

Torsley schrieb:


> du bringst da glaube ich etwas durcheinander. kernfusion (fusion) wird hoffentlich die zukunft. kernspaltung (fission) ist was wir im moment als atomkraft bezeichnen und nutzen.


War schon so gemeint  Kernfusion ist doch auch Atomkraft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Januar 2022)

Tschernobyl und Fukushima haben noch nicht gereicht?
Eine strahlende Zukunft steht uns bevor.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Januar 2022)

Torsley schrieb:


> du bringst da glaube ich etwas durcheinander. kernfusion (fusion) wird hoffentlich die zukunft. kernspaltung (fission) ist was wir im moment als atomkraft bezeichnen und nutzen.


UWUDL lesen hier wohl mit.   Vor knapp ner Stunde kam das, habs noch nicht gehört:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5sCuThEaxgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (2. Januar 2022)

Tja, die Politik. Ich habe auf die Heiligsprechung der Atomkraft eigentlich schon gewartet - seit das erste Mal CO2 als oberstes zu bekämpfendes Ziel definiert wurde. So wurde die Atomkraft nämlich ursprünglich auch schon zur Einführung beworben (zu Zeiten von F.J. Strauss).

Das "gute Gas" dürfte dann dementsprechend das Bekenntnis zu Putin und die Besänftigung des aufkeimenden Konfliktes werden...

Nun, da dürfen wir gespannt sein wie da unsere Grünen die Kurve für sich kriegen. Vermutlich kaufen wir dann Strom ohne selbst in Atomkraftwerke zu investieren. So ist dann allen irgendwie geholfen in Sachen Gesichtswahrung.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (2. Januar 2022)

Ist halt purer Pragmatismus.

Wir müssen die Kohlekraftwerke schnellstmöglich vom Netz kriegen, wenn das mit der CO2-Reduktion überhaupt noch was werden soll.

Und so schnell klappt das mit dem Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien nicht. 
Erst Recht nicht bei dem Anstieg des globalen Energieverbrauchs.

Gut finden tue ich es nicht. Aber was will man halt machen... Das ist die Folge, weil man 30 Jahre nix gemacht hat.

Alternative wäre nur die massive zwangsweise Reduktion des Stromverbrauchs. Und das kann auch kein Politiker vertreten. Nicht bei unserem modernen Lebensstil und einem gewollten Umstieg auf E-Mobilität.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2022)

Ripcord schrieb:


> War schon so gemeint  Kernfusion ist doch auch Atomkraft.


Na ja, Atomkraft ist das letztendlich alles. Der wind, der weht, weht nur, weil ein Stern in naher Umgebung Kernfusion betreibt.
Ich halte aber nichts davon, sowas schön zu reden.
Reagan hatte auch mal das ziel verfolgt, Ketchup als Gemüse zu deklarieren.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (2. Januar 2022)

Tja ohne Atomkraft oder Fusion wird es halt in zukunft nicht funktionieren.. 

Es ist eine illusion das die energiewende nur mit Wind, Wasser und Sonne gelingt...

wir können niemals soviel Strom Produzieren und Speichern wie wir brauchen werden mit den sogenannten regenerativen Energien..
nicht wenn wir alle Mobilität, gebäudeheizung im Winter und unsere Industrien auf Strom umrüsten.. da wird sich unser Verbrauch mal geschmeidig verdreifachen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2022)

Für mich ist dann die Frage, an die PCGH-Redaktion:
Da ja Holz auch als nachhaltige Energie zählt und dadurch CO2-Steuer-Befeit ist, Trift das dann auch für Erdgas zu?
Könnte das die PCGH-Redaktion prüfen?


----------



## SFT-GSG (2. Januar 2022)

Wann gibt's endlich die "Atomkraft? Ja, bitte!" Aufkleber...will ihn auf meine Diesel kleben.

Ja da hat die EU ausnahmsweise mal was vernünftiges beschlossen. Das wird leider unsere Chefideologen von den Grünen nicht interessieren.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Januar 2022)

Einfach mal 10 Schritte weiter denken 









						Dyson-Sphäre – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ripcord (2. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Atomkraft ist das letztendlich alles. Der wind, der weht, weht nur, weil ein Stern in naher Umgebung Kernfusion betreibt.
> Ich halte aber nichts davon, sowas schön zu reden.
> Reagan hatte auch mal das ziel verfolgt, Ketchup als Gemüse zu deklarieren.


Das Prinzip wird nur umgekehrt, daher trifft der Begriff bei Fusionsenergie ebenfalls zu. Atomkraft, das Wort wird aufgrund der Geschichte halt weitgehend negativ aufgefasst, wobei Atomwaffen die auf Kernfusion basieren um ein vielfaches zerstörerischer sein können. Dort gibt es kein Limit für die Größe einer Bombe.


----------



## Quake2008 (2. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tschernobyl und Fukushima haben noch nicht gereicht?
> Eine strahlende Zukunft steht uns bevor.



Naja, nicht bei den Sicherheitsstandarts und ganz ehrlich wann haste das letzte Erdbeben erlebt?

Alles ist schlecht und man müsste alles besser machen, Arbeitslosingkeit, Armut, Soziale ungleichheit bekämpfen.

Wäre alles kein Ding, aber nicht wenn man seid es Parteien(Lobbies) gibt immer die selben wählt.

FDP war gegen Steuer Erhöhung nun schau an bekommen die Reichen wieder 30 Mrd Erleichterungen.

Ich verstehe diesen beschissenen Planeten nicht, warum zum Teufel haben so wenige soviel zu sagen, das ist keine Demokratie.


----------



## Marlock (2. Januar 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Tja ohne Atomkraft oder Fusion wird es halt in zukunft nicht funktionieren..
> 
> Es ist eine illusion das die energiewende nur mit Wind, Wasser und Sonne gelingt...
> 
> ...


abgesehen davon das riesige Flächen zupflastern mit Windrädern und Solar Panels auch nicht gerade naturfreundlich ist. Habeck wollte sogar Tierschutzgesetze abschwächen weil er weis Windräder werden eine menge Tiere töten. Über Staudämme braucht man kaum reden wie schädlich diese sein können. 
Atomkraft und Thermokraftwerke sind so gut wie umgänglich auch wenn wir kaum Thermokraftwerke haben


----------



## Pu244 (2. Januar 2022)

Auch wenn wir deutsche uns manchmal so aufführen, als würde uns die ganze Welt gehören: das tut sie nicht. Deshalb müssen Kompromisse eingegangen werden. Es war logisch, dass man die Kernkraft da mitnehmen muß, sonst hätte es keine Einigung gegeben.

Das mit dem Gas ist übrigens auf deutschem Mist gewachsen und, wenn man den Schaum vorm Mund abstreift, sogar ganz logisch. Man kann diese Kraftwerke auch mit Wasserstoff betreiben (nur die werden gefördert) und dann sind sie so ähnlich, wie Brennstoffzellen. (mit dem Unterschied, dass man sie heute schon bauen kann).



Schinken schrieb:


> Dass Uranabbau eine der invasivsten Bergbauarten ist, geschenkt.



Nicht wirklich. Kommt aber sztark auf das jeweilige Bergwerk an. In Kanada gab es die Cigar Mine, die war/ist unterirdisch und relativ sauber. Dagegen gibt es das Goldbergwerk Giant Mine, das die Umwelcht wit extrem viel Arsen verseucht hat. Im Bergbausektor sind fehlende Umweltauflagen generell das größere Problem, wenn man einem Minenbetreiber etwas erlaubt, dann wird er das auch machen.



Schinken schrieb:


> Dass Uran jetzt Verhältnismässig bereits knapper ist als Öl, geschenkt.



Das stimmt nicht, Uran ist genug da. Man verbeißt sich immer auf die schon entdeckten Uranvorkommen, die mit heutiger Technologie zu einem niedrigen Preis gefördert werden können. Es befindet sich aber z.B. noch 1000 mal mehr Uran in den Ozeanen und wenn man das abgereicherte Uran, das in der Welt so herumfliegt, mit schnellen Brütern verwendet, dann kann man 10 Mrd Menschen 700 Jahre auf dem Niveau der US Amerikaner versorgen (oder 1400 Jahre auf dem der Europäer).



Schinken schrieb:


> Atommüllagerung nicht gelöst, geschenkt.



Ist gelöst, nur man will die Sache nicht angehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Einfach mal 10 Schritte weiter denken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß, wenn da mal ein Ringsegment eine kleine Abweichung hat:
https://nonamemovieblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/dad-space-laser.jpg  .

---------------------------------------


Quake2008 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht bei den Sicherheitsstandarts und ganz ehrlich wann haste das letzte Erdbeben erlebt?


Ich wohne im erbebensichersten Gebiet Deutschlands.
Trotzdem gab es vor 25 Jahren ein Beben der Stärke 3 ... 4.

Auslöser: eine Sprengung im Kalibergbau, 25km von hier, also der Mensch.



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Wäre alles kein Ding, aber nicht wenn man Seit es Parteien gibt immer die selben wählt.


Wieso?
Wir haben eine komplett neue Regierung ohne CDU/CSU.
Da haben doch sehr viele ganz anders gewählt.



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen beschissenen Planeten nicht, warum zum Teufel haben so wenige soviel zu sagen, das ist keine Demokratie.


Das nennt man parlamentarische Regierungsform.

--------------------------------------------




Pu244 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.


Fahr mal nach Ronneburg bei Gera.
Da hat man einen ganzen Berg entsorgen müssen, sonst hätten die Abfälle vom Uranbergbau die Gegend auf lange Zeit verseucht.



Pu244 schrieb:


> dann kann man 10 Mrd Menschen 700 Jahre auf dem Niveau der US Amerikaner versorgen


Das Stromsystem möchte ich nicht für Geld haben.


----------



## Schinken (2. Januar 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir deutsche uns manchmal so aufführen, als würde uns die ganze Welt gehören: das tut sie nicht. Deshalb müssen Kompromisse eingegangen werden. Es war logisch, dass man die Kernkraft da mitnehmen muß, sonst hätte es keine Einigung gegeben.


Was ändert diese Sicht an meiner Kritik? Hab ich "uns Deutsche" mit einem Wort erwähnt? Meine Kritik gilt der Entscheidung der EU Kommission.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gas ist übrigens auf deutschem Mist gewachsen und, wenn man den Schaum vorm Mund abstreift, sogar ganz logisch. Man kann diese Kraftwerke auch mit Wasserstoff betreiben (nur die werden gefördert) und dann sind sie so ähnlich, wie Brennstoffzellen. (mit dem Unterschied, dass man sie heute schon bauen kann).


Ich habe keinen Schaum vorm Mund. Endliche Ressourcen sind aber schon per Definition nicht nachhaltig, diese umdefinierung kritisiere ich ja.
Was man mit den Kratwerken kann ist doch auch völlig egal, warum sollte man sie mit Wasserstoff betreiben (was natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen geht sondern ebenfalls eine Millionenschwere Umrüstung erfordert), wenn Gas jetzt auch nachhaltig genannt wird?

Die Erzeugung von Wasserstoff als ganz eigenes Problem mal aussen vor gelassen.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Kommt aber sztark auf das jeweilige Bergwerk an. In Kanada gab es die Cigar Mine, die war/ist unterirdisch und relativ sauber. Dagegen gibt es das Goldbergwerk Giant Mine, das die Umwelcht wit extrem viel Arsen verseucht hat. Im Bergbausektor sind fehlende Umweltauflagen generell das größere Problem, wenn man einem Minenbetreiber etwas erlaubt, dann wird er das auch machen.


"Relativ sauber". Für Bergwerksverhältnisse. Allerdings redete ich ja gar nicht von Verschmutzung.
 Tatsache ist aber, dass für winzige Mengen Uran vergleichsweise viel Erdreich bewegt werden muss, was Urannabbau exrrem invasiv macht. Sprich es wird viel Natur dafür zerstört.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, Uran ist genug da. Man verbeißt sich immer auf die schon entdeckten Uranvorkommen, die mit heutiger Technologie zu einem niedrigen Preis gefördert werden können. Es befindet sich aber z.B. noch 1000 mal mehr Uran in den Ozeanen und wenn man das abgereicherte Uran, das in der Welt so herumfliegt, mit schnellen Brütern verwendet, dann kann man 10 Mrd Menschen 700 Jahre auf dem Niveau der US Amerikaner versorgen (oder 1400 Jahre auf dem der Europäer).


Das sind also unentdeckte Vorkommen aber man weiss natürlich, dass da noch 1000x mehr ist. Ebenso ist man sich gaaanz sicher, das ohne Umweltschäden (von rechtlichen Fragen in internationalen Gewässern abgesehen) easy abbauen zu können. Und gaaanz sicher kommen diese Einschätzungen nicht von der Atomlobby, das sind unabhängige Schätzungen, nicht wahr?
Meine Güte selbst aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht hat sich kaum jemals ein Atomkraftwerk amortisiert. Nur mit Subventionen gelang das ein paar Betreibern, was ein gesellschaftliches Nullsummenspiel ist.
Die Kosten für die Abfallentsorgung haben die Betreiber ja ebenfalls auf die Allgemeinheit ausgelagert.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Ist gelöst, nur man will die Sache nicht angehen.


Das ist:
1. Eine mutige Behauptung
2. ziemlich unbegründet, wer will das warum und woher willst du das haben?
3. Ein Widerspruch. Wenn diejeniegen die es angehen müssten es nicht angehen, ist das Problem ja nicht gelöst.



Scheinbar haben Viele den Inhalt des Artikels gar nicht begriffen, hier werden nur Pro und Contra Erdgas/Atomkraft Argumente ausgetauscht. 
Man kann ja pro Erdhas oder Atomkraft sein, aus welchen Gründen und Motiven auch immer.
 Aber hier werden Erdgas- und Atomkraft einfach umdefiniert zu *nachhaltiger* Energie. 

Nachhaltig ist etwas, wenn man es theoretisch ewig so weiterbetreiben könnte, ohne dass dadurch ein Gleichgewicht gestört würde. 
Tja Uran und Erdgas sind endlich, also nicht nachhaltig. Das muss man anerkennen, auch wenn man für den Ausbau der beiden Technologien ist. 

Zudem wird das ganz offen mit dem Ziel gemacht "mehr Investitionen in nachhaltiger Energie" zu generieren. 
Natürlich werden die Investitions_summen _steigen wenn mannplötzlich die Investitionen in 2 bereits etablierte Technologien hinzuzählt. Dadurch wirde aber weder hüben noch drüben auch nur 1 € mehr investiert. Das ist pures Marketing, Aktionismus, Aktivität vorschützen. Und eine Riesenverarsche.


----------



## Quake2008 (3. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, wenn da mal ein Ringsegment eine kleine Abweichung hat:
> https://nonamemovieblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/dad-space-laser.jpg  .
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> ...


Wir haben eine komplett neue Regierung ohne CDU/CSU.  / Ist das so??

Für mich ist die SPD nur CDU in Rot.  Harz4 kam nicht von CDU, sondern wurde glücklicherweise von der SPD auf den weggebracht.

Da haben doch sehr viele ganz anders gewählt. / Der CDU sterben die Wähler weg / 

Was am Ende bei Rum kommt ist nur Geblubber. Wenn die Lobby ruft sind wir egal.


----------



## Malker (3. Januar 2022)

Europaweit scheint noch eine große Lobby vertreten zu sein, die solche reaktionären Energien unterstützt. Das Einzige was an der Atomenergie nachhaltig ist, ist die Gefahr, dass die Aufbewahrungsbehältnisse irgendwann Mensch und Natur schädigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Januar 2022)

Basileukum schrieb:


> außer es war willentlich auf die Zersetzung Deutschlands ausgelegt, wovon man heute ausgehen kann.


Wer plant willentlich Deutschland zu zersetzen und wieso?


----------



## Anthropos (3. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wer plant willentlich Deutschland zu zersetzen und wieso?


Na die ominösen Die! Die Männer hinter dem Vorhang, die Strippenzieher und Marionettenspieler gegen die nur ein Aluhut hilft!


----------



## The-GeForce (3. Januar 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ist gelöst, nur man will die Sache nicht angehen.



Echt? Wie denn? Würde mich rein aus naturwissenschaftlicher Neugier interessieren, wie man das Müllproblem gelöst hat. Wenn es niemand angehen will scheint die Lösung ja nicht sonderlich angenehm zu sein.


----------



## yingtao (3. Januar 2022)

Schinken schrieb:


> ...
> Aber hier werden Erdgas- und Atomkraft einfach umdefiniert zu *nachhaltiger* Energie.
> 
> ...



Es wird aber nur so halb umdefiniert. Atomkraft und Erdgas werden nicht generell zu nachhaltiger Energie, sondern nur solche Kraftwerke die zur Erreichung der Energiewende beitragen und weniger CO2 Produzieren als die Kraftwerke die damit ersetzt werden sollen. Ist halt einfacher die für eine begrenzte Zeit umzudefinieren als die Umweltabkommen zu ändern.



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Echt? Wie denn? Würde mich rein aus naturwissenschaftlicher Neugier interessieren, wie man das Müllproblem gelöst hat. Wenn es niemand angehen will scheint die Lösung ja nicht sonderlich angenehm zu sein.



Die Lösung vom Problem ist den Müll wieder zu vergraben oder in einer Betonkuppel zu lagern. Da kann das abgereicherte Material dann für nächsten tausend Jahre oder so vor sich hin strahlen. Problem ist das niemand den Müll bei sich haben will. Man hat dann halt eine Sperrzone die man nicht anders nutzen kann und die Bundesländer können sich nicht einigen wie hoch der monetäre Ausgleich für so ein Endlager ist, da man nicht nur Kosten für den Bau/Instandhaltung hat sondern auch einen Imageschaden weil man das Land mit dem Endlager ist.

Ist also mehr ein Kostenproblem als ein Problem an sich.


----------



## The-GeForce (3. Januar 2022)

Öhm nein, vergießen von Beton ist leider keine Lösung für hochradioaktives Material.
Beton ist nicht ausreichend langzeitbeständig, wenn er permanent mit Gamma-Strahlen beaufschlagt wird. Er wird brüchig,  ehe er reißt. Und ab dann ist es so, als wäre der Müll ohne Beton vergraben worden.
Die Industrie ist schon seit Jahrzehnten damit beschäftigt, den vor noch viel mehr Jahrzehnten so vergossenen Atommüll aus diversen Zwischenlagern wieder herauszuholen und frisch zu verpacken, weil man über die dauerhafte Überwachung bemerkt hat, dass das Strahlungsniveau im Lager über die Zeit gestiegen ist. Ende vom Lied war, dass man eben bemerkt hat, dass die Füllmasse um den Abfall nicht beständig ist.
Und das ist eine never ending story. Noch dazu reden wir ja nicht von ein paar 100, sondern eher Millionen Jahren, ehe unser stark strahlender Abfall annähernd ungefährlich ist. Mit schwach und mittelradioaktivem Material kann man das vielleicht machen. Mit abgebrannten Brennstäben nicht.
Ich bin kein Nukleartechniker, aber was ich bisher über das Recycling alter Brennstäbe gehört habe, hat mich nicht in Euphorie versetzt, dass unser Atommüllproblem gelöst sei (Stichwort Mikro-AKW; dazu gibt es auch ein schönes Video von Harald Lesch).


----------



## Schinken (3. Januar 2022)

yingtao schrieb:


> Es wird aber nur so halb umdefiniert. Atomkraft und Erdgas werden nicht generell zu nachhaltiger Energie, sondern nur solche Kraftwerke die zur Erreichung der Energiewende beitragen und weniger CO2 Produzieren als die Kraftwerke die damit ersetzt werden sollen. Ist halt einfacher die für eine begrenzte Zeit umzudefinieren als die Umweltabkommen zu ändern.


Na das ist ja mal eine eindeutige Formulierung. Das lässt keine Fragen offen, weiss man ja sofort welches zur Energiewende auf einem wie auch immer gearteten Weg beiträgt. Klingt auch gar nicht nach einem Schlupfloch.

Davon ab, glaubst du diese Details erwähnt jemand bei der nächsten Präsentation der Zahlen? Da wirr sich gross auf die Schultern geklopft, weil man innert eines Jahres Milliarden an neuen Investitionen in nachhaltige Energie geschafft hat. Dann verweist man noch auf die gesunkenen Investitionen in nicht nachhaltige Energieformen und lässt sich richtig feiern. Dass dabei kein einziger Euro mehr oder woanders investiert wurde wird keiner dazusagen.


yingtao schrieb:


> Die Lösung vom Problem ist den Müll wieder zu vergraben oder in einer Betonkuppel zu lagern. (...)


Das ist die schlechteste Lösung, nämlich keine. Warum Beton nicht funktioniert wurde bereits erklärt. Ist ja nicht so, dass wir vergraben nicht versucht hätten. Der Grund weshalb vergraben nicht funktioniert ist der, weshalb man überhaupt Beton versucht hat. Beim vergraben verseucht man nämlich das gesamte Erdreich und Grundwasser. Da die Welt ein grosser Kreislauf ist, landet das über die Jahrhunderte, immernoch fröhlich strahlend, quasi überall. Vor allem im Wasser und im Essen.

Und komm mir nicht mit abgelegenen Gebieten. Dank unvorhersehbarer Plattentektonik gibt es auf Dauer keine abgelegenen Orte. Der Wasserkreislauf spült aber auch vorher schon genug in die Welt.


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2022)

Ist doch Top, das die EU sich kümmert, um mögliche Stromausfälle zu minimieren. Sind halt nicht alles so Solar-und Windradträumer. Zudem werden die Länder ja nicht gezwungen, AKWs zu bauen.
Etstmal Kohlekraftwerke weg und dann kann man sich ums nächste kümmern.


----------



## The-GeForce (3. Januar 2022)

Schinken schrieb:


> Das ist die schlechteste Lösung, nämlich keine. Warum Beton nicht funktioniert wurde bereits erklärt. Ist ja nicht so, dass wir vergraben nicht versucht hätten. Der Grund weshalb vergraben nicht funktioniert ist der, weshalb man überhaupt Beton versucht hat. Beim vergraben verseucht man nämlich das gesamte Erdreich und Grundwasser. Da die Welt ein grosser Kreislauf ist, landet das über die Jahrhunderte, immernoch fröhlich strahlend, quasi überall. Vor allem im Wasser und im Essen.
> 
> Und komm mir nicht mit abgelegenen Gebieten. Dank unvorhersehbarer Plattentektonik gibt es auf Dauer keine abgelegenen Orte. Der Wasserkreislauf spült aber auch vorher schon genug in die Welt.


Davon mal abgesehen machen das andere Länder schon für uns. Beispielsweise Russland. Die legen nämlich ihre abgefrackten Atom-U-Boote inkl. Reaktor als Abklingbecken einfach in einen abgesperrten Bereich eines Militärhafens am Meer. Das für mich besonders Schlimme daran ist: Die Russen haben in Ermangelung technischer Möglichkeiten geradezu herausragende theoretische Physiker und Chemiker hervorgebracht. Deren Wissenschaftler wissen es besser. Aber der Kreml hat das entschieden, also wird das so gemacht. Für Umweltschutz haben sie kein Geld. Nur für bessere Militärtechnik. Und nahezu alle Atomreaktoren welche in der Tiefsee über den Globus verteilt liegen sind russische Atom-U-Boote. Das wird auch noch hässlich, wenn die Reaktoren in ein paar hundert Jahren undicht werden.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ist doch Top, das die EU sich kümmert, um mögliche Stromausfälle zu minimieren. Sind halt nicht alles so Solar-und Windradträumer. Zudem werden die Länder ja nicht gezwungen, AKWs zu bauen.
> Etstmal Kohlekraftwerke weg und dann kann man sich ums nächste kümmern.


Das hat die EU ja nicht gemacht, damit überhaupt irgend jemand noch ein AKW baut, sondern damit Frankreich mit seinen ganzen, teils schwer maroden Meilern, mit sauberer Weste dasteht und in Zukunft seine CO2-Ziele einhält.
So bekloppt es einem auch erscheint: Das ist purer Pragmatismus bzw. Kompromissfindung auf Landesebene. Wir können ja schon von Glück reden, dass die Kohle keinen zweiten Frühling erfährt.
Aber man muss die Sache auch nicht größer machen als sie ist. Die EU selbst hat ja auch klar kommuniziert, dass das eine Angelegenheit auf Zeit ist. Es bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie lange sie diesen Kompromiss am Leben erhalten wollen. Hoffentlich nicht lange,


----------



## BigBoymann (3. Januar 2022)

Also in meinen Augen muss man diese Entscheidung massiv differeniziert betrachten. 

Atomstrom und Erdgas sind eben auch zwei problematische Kennfelder. Beide Arten von Strom können rein der Definition nach eben nicht nachhaltig sein, es werden in beiden vorkommende Rohstoffe verbraucht, nachhaltig? Im Leben nicht. Erdgas bspw. kann man allerdings aus Bioabfällen in gewissem Maße "nachproduzieren", insofern ist Biogas für mich nachhaltig, nicht aber das hier gemeinte Erdgas. Beim Atomstrom scheiden sich ja die Geister, ein Ausstieg war für mich schon seinerzeit ein Himmelfahrtskommando, wünschenswert ja, aber eigentlich nicht sinnvoll. Aktuell brauchen wir den Atomstrom eigentlich noch, da dieser nahezu CO² neutral ist und für uns steuerbar ist. 

Meines Erachtens nach wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, die EEG Umlage gar auszuweiten, nicht wie immer in der Vorwahlperiode irgendwelche blöden und unsinnigen Versprechen abzugeben, sondern effektiv Gelder einsammeln um die nachhaltige Energieerzeugung weiter voranzukurbeln. Stattdessen steigt man aus der Kohle aus, steigt aus dem Atomstrom aus und macht sich somit komplett abhängig vom Erdgas, der Stromspreis wird dadurch massiv steigen, ohne dass der Staat Geld (natürlich bekommt er Geld daraus, aber eher indirekt) davon bekommt um eben das wirklich wichtige voranzutreiben. 

Für mich muss der Atomstrom reaktiviert werden, verbunden mit einer Anhebung der EEG Umlage und deutlicheren Förderungen für "groß angelegte" Projekte zur Erzeugung erneuerbarer Energien (insbesondere Windenergie, Wasserkraft und Solarstrom), ebenso Projekte zur Speicherung von überschüssigem Strom. Damit wird man nicht nächstes Jahr grün werden, aber man kann und wird politisch gesteuert (weil wirtschaftlich gesteuert wird soetwas niemals funktionieren) die Gelder zumindest mal in den richtigen Projekten lagern und sicherlich Fortschritte erzielen. Gleichzeitig muss man sich international immer mehr auf das Thema Energiesparen fokussieren, es kann ja nicht sein, dass der US Amerikaner einfach mal die doppelte Energiemenge pro Mann braucht wie wir in Europa. So etwas müsste man im Rahmen von Klimakonferenzen dann eben auch sanktionieren und wenn es nicht über die nette Art geht, dann eben über Zollgebühren, etc.; ich weiß, dass die grundlegenden außenpolitischen Beziehungen so nicht funkionieren, daher ist das Ganze mehr ein Wunsch, denn ein echter und brauchbarer Vorschlag. Aber ich denke zumindest in diese Richtung müsste man denken.


----------



## hofetob (3. Januar 2022)

Wird sicher dazu beitragen den CO2 Eintrag in die Atmosphäre zu  senken . 
Wir sollten nicht mehr CO2 produzieren als die Umwelt (Bäume usw) wieder in O2 "umwandeln" kann.
Theoretisch könnte wieder eine Eiszeit kommen wenn wir gar kein CO2 produzieren.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (3. Januar 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> es kann ja nicht sein, dass der US Amerikaner einfach mal die doppelte Energiemenge pro Mann braucht wie wir in Europa


Naja andere Vorraussetzungen,
bei den Amis ist es ja auch so das du 1000KM pur gerade aus fährst auf ihren highways.. ist halt ein entsprechend großes Land..

das eigene Auto bedeutet dort halt Freiheit, und Kraftstoff wird da aus diesen Grund auch nicht besteuert... Liter Super kostet dort zur Zeit gerade mal  0.6€/Liter.. wenn du für unter 30€ die Karre voll tankst ist es dir auch bedeutend Egaler was die Schluckt..

Ich weis noch wie mir n Freund erzählte das er auf seiner USA reise für 25 Dollar voll getankt hatte und dabei das Teuerste der Kaffee und die Sandwiches an der Tanke waren.
da geht es halt hunderte KM weit gerade aus .. Deswegen sind Tempomat, Vollautomatik und vollausstattung dort das Normalste auf der Welt genauso wie Interkontinental Flüge und Mietwagen... Auch Temperaturen über 35grad sind keine Seltenheit und in vielen Gegenden ist eine Klimaanlage im Haus so Standart wie bei uns die Heizung.

Elektroautos haben dort fast keine Existenzberechtigung aufgrund der Reichweiten. Einzig Tesla hat mit seinem umfangreichen Ladenetz n Fuß drinne.



um auf unser Niveau zu kommen müsste man die energie Preise dort verdreifachen.. Das lässt sich der Ami natürlich nicht bieten.
und Warum auch.. das Land lebt von Mobilität..


----------



## BigBoymann (3. Januar 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Naja andere Vorraussetzungen,
> bei den Amis ist es ja auch so das du 1000KM pur gerade aus fährst auf ihren highways.. ist halt ein entsprechend großes Land..
> 
> das eigene Auto bedeutet dort halt Freiheit, und Kraftstoff wird da aus diesen Grund auch nicht besteuert... Liter Super kostet dort zur Zeit gerade mal  0.6€/Liter.. wenn du für unter 30€ die Karre voll tankst ist es dir auch bedeutend Egaler was die Schluckt..
> ...


1.) Die Frage sollte bitte mal sein, warum muss man 1000km quer durchs Land fahren?

Beantworten kann dir das nämlich spontan auch niemand, ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung bspw. in Großstädten lebt (die 12 größten Städte beinhalten mal eben rund 1/3 der Gesamtbevölkerung). Diese müssen letzlich sicherlich keine 1000km quer durch die Stadt fahren. 

2.) Kraftstoff wird dort übrigens sehr wohl besteuert, 

3.) In Las Vegas kostet aktuell bspw. eine Gallone 3,88$ (also 1,02$ je Liter), in New York 3,69$, also nur unwesentlich weniger (NewYork war meines Wissens nach immer recht günstig. Für 25 Dollar wird man da nur noch den Smart volltanken können. Günstiger ist es dennoch, allerdings ist auch der Verbrauch, gerade amerikanischer Autos jenseits von gut und böse und dürfte die Ersparniss mehr als wett machen. (Durchschnitt 9,3l in den USA, 7,8l in Deutschland, also auch dort gut 20% Mehrverbrauch im Schnitt)

4.) Klimaanlage ist schön und gut, aber auch hier ist in den USA die Technik oft extrems veraltet und der Strom wird sinnloserweise rausgehauen, kostet ja nix. 

Meine These, in den USA wären sicherlich durch sinnvolle Gesetze und Umsetzungen auch in der Vergangenheit, mehr als 30% des Verbrauchs locker und ohne Umstellung der Lebensgewohnheiten zu vermeiden gewesen. Inkl. Einschränkungen, bspw. deutlicherer Verteuerung von Kurzstreckeninlandsflügen, wären sicherlich 50%+ möglich.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Januar 2022)

Sortegon schrieb:


> Was hat das mit pcgh zu tun?


Weil DE weltweit die höchsten Strompreise hat und wer potente Hardware betreibt, merkt dies auf der Rechnung.


----------



## user42 (3. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tschernobyl und Fukushima haben noch nicht gereicht?
> Eine strahlende Zukunft steht uns bevor.



Grundsätzlich wäre es schön, jeglichen Energiebedarf aus erneuerbaren Quellen zu decken.
Leider sind wir davon noch weit entfernt,  auch wegen der Speicherung. Daher brauchen wir Kraftwerke,
gerne auch Atomkraftwerke nach neuesten Standards und überwacht mit deutscher Regelungswut.
Was wir jedoch machen ist unsere Atom/Kraftwerke abzuschaffen und keine neuen zu bauen.
Dafür importieren wir bei Bedarf den benötigten Strom u.a. von den Franzosen, die ihre Uraltmeiler nahe der deutschen Grenze jetzt nochmal für 10 Jahre verlängert haben, oder den sauberen Kohlestrom aus Polen. Mit Nachhaltigkeit das imho nichts zu tun und ich empfinde es als mindestens fahrlässig.

Aber Hauptsache wir können uns ein grünes Kleidchen mit 100% Öko klimaneutral Zertifikaten anziehen, um uns gut zu fühlen, während wir Höchstpreise für diesen Strom zahlen, die verrottenden Uraltmeiler in Sichtweite sind und der Dreck von der Kohleverstromung rübergeweht kommt.
Und wenn dann Strom aus erneuerbaren Quellen über ist, dann bezahlen wir sie dafür den Strom abzunehmen. 
Also quasi win-win für alle, ausser für uns.

Mich wundert es ganz und garnicht, daß andere EU Mitglieder bei unserer verstrahlten   Energiepolitik nicht mitmachen wollen.


----------



## crackajack (3. Januar 2022)

Ist halt die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera und statt echter Lösungen wird die Problematik nur auf zukünftige Generationen abgeschoben und zur Erheiterung mit behämmerten, beruhigenden Etiketten versehen. Wäre mir ein längerer Betrieb von "sicheren" AKWs lieber als schmutzigen Strom von sonstwo zu importieren? Wohl ja. Selbst Kohlekraftwerke mit hiesigen Standards sind wohl akzeptabler wie einfach ignorant auslagern. Fusion, Thorium-Brüter oder was weiß ich ist sicher interessant zu erforschen und wenn ein modernes AKW ohne exorbitanter Zuschüsse sicherer und effizienter als ein betagtes ist, dann macht sogar heute Neubau Sinn. Solange Endlagerung ja nirgends wirklich gelöst ist, kann man das aber nicht ernsthaft als nachhaltig betrachten.
Letztlich müsste man eig. ehrlich sagen so viel Energie zu verbrauchen ist nicht drin. Weder das amerikanische Niveau, noch das europäische. China, Indien, Brasilien, Nigeria usw usf. und ihre Milliarden Menschen kommen erst dort an wo der Europäer keine Ahnung bereits 1960 war. Diesen Wahn nach endlosem Wachstum muss man bald wenn schon nicht komplett umkehren dann wenigstens bremsen. Ressourcen werden knapper und die Kosten werden dann so oder so steigen. Hirnverbrannt so zu tun als ob das dann nicht die Weltwirtschaft verlangsamen wird und mit "wird schon schiefgehen, heute muss alles billig sein/bleiben" weitermachen bis man mal wirklich selbst mit Fracking und sonstigen fragwürdigen Methoden an Limits stößt. Aber echte Not kennt man ja nimmer und kann es sich ja scheinbar auch gar nicht mehr vorstellen so lächerlich wie das Gejammer über PS5 Scalper-Preise oder teure GPUs ist. Kapitalismus hat mMn in Grundversorgungsbereichen keinen Platz, bzw. sollte so gut es eben möglich rausgehalten werden, aber bei sowas soll der Markt den Preis bestimmen. Und wenn Nachfrage größer wie Angebot ist, dann ist teurer nur logisch. Bestimmte (noch) billige Rohstoffe liest man ja hier und da gibt es noch für 30, 50, x Jahre und dann wird es knifflig. Neben viel mehr Energiegewinnung muss dann auch Recycling revolutioniert werden. Trotz allem Quanten, Nano, George Foreman Grill Gelaber tut sich nur mehr was bei den Chemiepantschern und Anderes kann nur mehr minimal optimiert werden. (Massiv) Teurer ist also unausweichlich? Wann war das, vor 1900 irgendwas oder so? Als Mitteleuropa mal praktisch abgeholzt war und man dann merkte dass die vorherigen Jahrzehnte nicht ganz so nachhaltig waren und man dann wieder aufforstete. Geht mit Wald halt noch recht einfach, aber Öl und seltene Erden gibt's dann sicher noch irgendwo, tiefer, aber wächst halt nicht so rasch nach und während eben Strom und Heizung ja leistbar sein sollte, kann und sollte alles andere bereits heute teurer werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Januar 2022)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Wir haben eine komplett neue Regierung ohne CDU/CSU.  / Ist das so??


Ja.
Außer dem Bundeskanzler und Hubertus Heil ist das Personal komplett neu.



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die SPD nur CDU in Rot.  Harz4 kam nicht von CDU, sondern wurde glücklicherweise von der SPD auf den weggebracht


Ja, sie haben auch Schei .. gebaut, wie jede Regierung.



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Der CDU sterben die Wähler weg /


Nee, die wählt keiner mehr.

Und es gibt heutzutage mehr alte Wähler, als früher:


			https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altersstruktur,
		

https://service.destatis.de/bevoelkerungspyramide/index.html#! .


----------



## yingtao (3. Januar 2022)

Schinken schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal eine eindeutige Formulierung. Das lässt keine Fragen offen, weiss man ja sofort welches zur Energiewende auf einem wie auch immer gearteten Weg beiträgt. Klingt auch gar nicht nach einem Schlupfloch.
> 
> Davon ab, glaubst du diese Details erwähnt jemand bei der nächsten Präsentation der Zahlen? Da wirr sich gross auf die Schultern geklopft, weil man innert eines Jahres Milliarden an neuen Investitionen in nachhaltige Energie geschafft hat. Dann verweist man noch auf die gesunkenen Investitionen in nicht nachhaltige Energieformen und lässt sich richtig feiern. Dass dabei kein einziger Euro mehr oder woanders investiert wurde wird keiner dazusagen.



Klar wird es da Schlupflöcher geben aber es muss für jede Investition angegeben werden für welches andere Kohlekraftwerk ausgeglichen wird. Unterm Strich ist der CO2 Ausstoß insgesamt geringer, wenn auch die Energiewende dadurch verlangsamt wird. Problem ist das man nach aktuellen Hochrechnungen die echten nachhaltigen Energiequellen nicht schnell genug ausbauen kann um den Energiebedarf zu decken. Es gibt noch immer das Problem der Energiespeicherung um Spitzenlasten abzudecken. Auch gibt es ein Platzproblem, da Windräder und Solarparks mehr Fläche brauchen als konventionelle Kraftwerke.



Schinken schrieb:


> Das ist die schlechteste Lösung, nämlich keine. Warum Beton nicht funktioniert wurde bereits erklärt. Ist ja nicht so, dass wir vergraben nicht versucht hätten. Der Grund weshalb vergraben nicht funktioniert ist der, weshalb man überhaupt Beton versucht hat. Beim vergraben verseucht man nämlich das gesamte Erdreich und Grundwasser. Da die Welt ein grosser Kreislauf ist, landet das über die Jahrhunderte, immernoch fröhlich strahlend, quasi überall. Vor allem im Wasser und im Essen.
> 
> Und komm mir nicht mit abgelegenen Gebieten. Dank unvorhersehbarer Plattentektonik gibt es auf Dauer keine abgelegenen Orte. Der Wasserkreislauf spült aber auch vorher schon genug in die Welt.



Es gab doch vor ein paar Jahren eine Expertenkommission die in Deutschland 3 Standorte ausgemacht haben die als geeignet angesehen wurden. Von den betroffenen Bundesländern gab es aber Widerstand weil man nicht das Bundesland mit dem Endlager sein wollte bzw. wollte sich entsprechend mit Milliarden jährlich entlohnen lassen.

Was das Vergaben angeht, ist das die Lösung die weltweit angewendet wird und auch von der Expertenkommission vorgeschlagen wurde. Klar strahlt das munter vor sich hin und man braucht einen Standort wo man genug dichtes Material hat, damit die Strahlung schnell absorbiert wird und ein Material wo die entstehenden Isotope eine sehr kurze Halbwertszeit haben, damit die Strahlung schnell abgebaut wird. Ist nicht die beste Lösung aber eine Lösung um den Müll sicher zu lagern bzw. den Einfluss der Stahlung auf die Umwelt zu minimieren.


----------



## Schinken (3. Januar 2022)

yingtao schrieb:


> Klar wird es da Schlupflöcher geben aber es muss für jede Investition angegeben werden für welches andere Kohlekraftwerk ausgeglichen wird. Unterm Strich ist der CO2 Ausstoß insgesamt geringer, wenn auch die Energiewende dadurch verlangsamt wird. Problem ist das man nach aktuellen Hochrechnungen die echten nachhaltigen Energiequellen nicht schnell genug ausbauen kann um den Energiebedarf zu decken. Es gibt noch immer das Problem der Energiespeicherung um Spitzenlasten abzudecken. Auch gibt es ein Platzproblem, da Windräder und Solarparks mehr Fläche brauchen als konventionelle Kraftwerke.


Und munter diskutiert du weiter am Thema vorbei. Ich hab kein Interesse an der x-ten Grundsatzdiskussion warum diese oder jene Technik angeblich nicht funktionieren kann. Dabei bezieht man sich eh immer nur auf Prognosen, die die eigene Sicht stützen, andere Quellen werden ignoriert. 
Ich kritisiere die Entscheidung der EU Kommission als Augenwischerei, als Zahlrnbetrug an den Menschen. Meine Gründe für diese Kritik habe ich mehrfach genannt. Über das Pro und Contra verschiedener Energieträger rede ich (gerade) nicht. 


yingtao schrieb:


> Es gab doch vor ein paar Jahren eine Expertenkommission die in Deutschland 3 Standorte ausgemacht haben die als geeignet angesehen wurden. Von den betroffenen Bundesländern gab es aber Widerstand weil man nicht das Bundesland mit dem Endlager sein wollte bzw. wollte sich entsprechend mit Milliarden jährlich entlohnen lassen.


Klar, wenn man sich nicht genauer damit beschäftigt könnte man das so glauben. Natürlich waren die Bundesländer aber nicht aus Imagegründen dagegen, sondern weil es neben der "Expertenkommission" auch viele Stimmen aus der Wissenschaft gab, die deren Vergabe erfahren kritisiert haben. 


yingtao schrieb:


> Was das Vergaben angeht, ist das die Lösung die weltweit angewendet wird und auch von der Expertenkommission vorgeschlagen wurde. Klar strahlt das munter vor sich hin und man braucht einen Standort wo man genug dichtes Material hat, damit die Strahlung schnell absorbiert wird und ein Material wo die entstehenden Isotope eine sehr kurze Halbwertszeit haben, damit die Strahlung schnell abgebaut wird. Ist nicht die beste Lösung aber eine Lösung um den Müll sicher zu lagern bzw. den Einfluss der Stahlung auf die Umwelt zu minimieren.


Als Zwischenlager wird das angewendet. Und funktioniert nicht gut. Dauernd müssen diese Zwischenlager umgebettet werden. 
Ein Endlager existiert weltweit nicht und ist auch nicht in Aussicht. 

Übrigens bemerkenswert wie man beim Thema Atomkraft die Experten als unfehlbar Quelle anführt, andere Expertenkommissionen die Solarenergie empfehlen dann aber zu regierungs- und Konzern ah sind um glaubwürdig zu sein. 

Ich bin dann raus, was ich zu sagen hatte wurde gesagt.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (3. Januar 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 1.) Die Frage sollte bitte mal sein, warum muss man 1000km quer durchs Land fahren?
> 
> Beantworten kann dir das nämlich spontan auch niemand, ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung bspw. in Großstädten lebt (die 12 größten Städte beinhalten mal eben rund 1/3 der Gesamtbevölkerung). Diese müssen letzlich sicherlich keine 1000km quer durch die Stadt fahren.
> 
> ...


das die Amis einiges einsparen können stell ich ja gar nicht in zweifel, auch das sie einiges Teurer machen könnten zum wohle des "Klimas" ist klar

Allerdings haben die Amis nicht gerade die Mentalität wie wir Deutschen sich das so einfach bieten zu lassen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2022)

yingtao schrieb:


> Klar wird es da Schlupflöcher geben aber es muss für jede Investition angegeben werden für welches andere Kohlekraftwerk ausgeglichen wird. Unterm Strich ist der CO2 Ausstoß insgesamt geringer, wenn auch die Energiewende dadurch verlangsamt wird. Problem ist das man nach aktuellen Hochrechnungen die echten nachhaltigen Energiequellen nicht schnell genug ausbauen kann um den Energiebedarf zu decken. Es gibt noch immer das Problem der Energiespeicherung um Spitzenlasten abzudecken. Auch gibt es ein Platzproblem, da Windräder und Solarparks mehr Fläche brauchen als konventionelle Kraftwerke.


Tja, das Problem ist seit 50 Jahren bekannt und bisher haben es die Energie Konzerne durch geschickte Lobbyarbeit immer geschafft, die erneuerbare Energien zu blockieren. Die Energiewende wurde als politisch gewollt verschleppt, da Geld verdienen schon immer wichtiger war als irgendwas anderes.


yingtao schrieb:


> Es gab doch vor ein paar Jahren eine Expertenkommission die in Deutschland 3 Standorte ausgemacht haben die als geeignet angesehen wurden.


Die Expertenkommission hat einen Plan für die Standortsuche präsentiert, keine Standorte.
Es wird auch niemals einen Standort geben, da keiner seriöse Zukunftsszenarien präsentieren kann, die einen Zeitraum von Millionen Jahren abdecken kann.
Man wird also immer weitere Zwischenlager bauen und den Atommüll irgendwann heimlich so entsorgen, wie man es mit den Recycling Abfällen macht.


Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Allerdings haben die Amis nicht gerade die Mentalität wie wir Deutschen sich das so einfach bieten zu lassen.


Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die Amerikaner besonders demonstrationsfreudig wären.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Januar 2022)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> *Atomkraft und Erdgas gelten als nachhaltige Energie*


----------



## FetterKasten (3. Januar 2022)

Sag ich ja auch schon lange.
Man kann Kindern Plutonium in den Brei mischen, solange man sie ja nicht mit bösem CO2 anatmet. 
Verdummung per excellence.


----------



## Quat (4. Januar 2022)

Nicht's ist so nachhaltig wie die Atomkraftindustrie, würd ich mal behaupten.
Uran 275 000 Jahre, Plutonium 8 Millionen Jahre nicht mal die "Menschheit" selbst wird so nachhaltig sein.
Also EU, alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

user42 schrieb:


> Daher brauchen wir Kraftwerke,
> gerne auch Atomkraftwerke nach neuesten Standards und überwacht mit deutscher Regelungswut.


Dann aber nicht über teuren Strom meckern okay?








						Risiko Atomkraft: Die teuerste Haftpflichtpolice der Welt
					

Finanzmathematiker haben erstmals errechnet, wie teuer eine Haftpflichtpolice für ein Atomkraftwerk wäre - 72 Milliarden Euro jährlich. Praktisch sind die Meiler also nicht zu versichern. Es sei denn, der Strompreis kletterte auf das Zwanzigfache.




					www.manager-magazin.de
				





> Finanzmathematiker haben erstmals errechnet, wie teuer eine Haftpflichtpolice für ein Atomkraftwerk wäre - 72 Milliarden Euro jährlich. Praktisch sind die Meiler also nicht zu versichern. *Es sei denn, der Strompreis kletterte auf das Zwanzigfache.*





user42 schrieb:


> Was wir jedoch machen ist unsere Atom/Kraftwerke abzuschaffen und keine neuen zu bauen.


Zum Glück bauen die Briten neue und das schnell und billig!








						Kernkraftwerk Hinkley Point – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Um das Projekt für das Konsortium rentabel zu machen, sagte die Regierung Cameron I ihm für 35 Jahre ab Inbetriebnahme eine garantierte Einspeisevergütung in Höhe von 92,5 Pfund/MWh plus einem jährlichen Inflationsausgleich auf Preisbasis 2012 zu (derzeit 110 Euro/MWh). Zum Ende des Jahres 2021 würde die Einspeisevergütung 112,7 Pfund/MWh entsprechen. *Dies war vor Indexierung das Doppelte des durchschnittlichen englischen Strompreises 2013*





user42 schrieb:


> Dafür importieren wir bei Bedarf den benötigten Strom u.a. von den Franzosen


Tun wir das? Ja, aber was tun die?








						Unsere Strompreise steigen auch durch Frankreichs AKW-Probleme - Sonnenseite - Ökologische Kommunikation mit Franz Alt
					

Von 56 französischen Atomreaktoren waren im November 2021 rund ein Dutzend außer Betrieb. Technische Störungen und Wartungsprobleme haben das Atomland




					www.sonnenseite.com
				





> Und das in einem Monat, in dem der Stromverbrauch wegen der unvernünftig vielen Stromheizungen besonders hoch ist. Die Preise an der Strombörse sind für Frankreich exorbitant und deutlich höher als die ohnehin schon hohen deutschen Börsenpreise. Und die Franzosen kaufen „koste es was wolle“ Strom in Deutschland ein, so dass auch hier die Strompreise nochmal zusätzlich gestiegen sind. *Im November lagen in Frankreich die Börsenstrompreise in der maßgeblichen Day-ahead-Notierung bei 21,7 Cent je Kilowattstunde. In Deutschland bei 17,7 ct/kWh. *Quellen: Freiburger Fraunhofer-Institut ISE und Pariser Analyst Mycle Schneider.



Jetzt ohne jede Art von Ideologie, marktwirtschaftlich ist Atomkraft einfach eine verdammt dumme Idee.


----------



## yingtao (4. Januar 2022)

Schinken schrieb:


> Und munter diskutiert du weiter am Thema vorbei. Ich hab kein Interesse an der x-ten Grundsatzdiskussion warum diese oder jene Technik angeblich nicht funktionieren kann. Dabei bezieht man sich eh immer nur auf Prognosen, die die eigene Sicht stützen, andere Quellen werden ignoriert.
> Ich kritisiere die Entscheidung der EU Kommission als Augenwischerei, als Zahlrnbetrug an den Menschen. Meine Gründe für diese Kritik habe ich mehrfach genannt. Über das Pro und Contra verschiedener Energieträger rede ich (gerade) nicht.



Natürlich ist es irgendwo Augenwischerei und die EU erkennt das ja auch selber an indem diese Umklassifizierung auf einen Zeitraum bis 2035 erstmal begrenzt ist. Wird halt gemacht um hoffentlich das CO2 zu verringern und gleichzeitig den Energiebedarf zu decken. Aktuelle erneuerbare Energie ist flächenintensiv und man wird damit nach aktuellem Stand den Energiebedarf nicht abdecken können. Andere erneuerbare Energieträger stehen in den Startlöchern wie z.B. Wasserstoff was man relativ günstig im Ausland produzieren könnte, aber das wird noch dauern.

Was wäre denn die Alternative? Die nicht umklassifizieren, die Kraftwerke wie bisher geplant nach und nach runterfahren um dann den nötigen Strom von woanders einzukaufen? Ist doch dann auch nur Augenwischerei, weil die EU dann zwar seinen CO2 Ausstoß reduziert, andere Länder wo wir den nötigen Strom einkaufen müssen ihren aber hochfahren.

Ja, das ganze Thema wurde von der Politik über Jahrzehnte verpennt, aber man kann jetzt nicht in wenigen Jahren nachholen. Aktuell wollen viele einfach nur den CO2 Ausstoß verringern anstatt den Energiebedarf an sich zu senken wie z.B. Innenstädte so umzubauen das es mehr Sinn macht kurze Strecken mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren anstatt mit dem Auto.



Schinken schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man sich nicht genauer damit beschäftigt könnte man das so glauben. Natürlich waren die Bundesländer aber nicht aus Imagegründen dagegen, sondern weil es neben der "Expertenkommission" auch viele Stimmen aus der Wissenschaft gab, die deren Vergabe erfahren kritisiert haben.
> 
> Als Zwischenlager wird das angewendet. Und funktioniert nicht gut. Dauernd müssen diese Zwischenlager umgebettet werden.
> Ein Endlager existiert weltweit nicht und ist auch nicht in Aussicht.
> ...



Zu jedem Thema findet man Stimmen aus der Wissenschaft für verschiedene Sichtweisen. Die perfekte Lösung für den Atommüll wird es nicht geben, weil Energie nicht einfach so verschwindet und auch das Problem an sich wird nicht verschwinden. Bei der Kernfusion entstehen auch radioaktive Isotope die als Müll entsorgt werden müssen. Ist dann in der Menge weniger Müll aber den wird man auch irgendwo entsorgen müssen.

Um die Strahlung des Mülls schneller zu reduzieren könnte man die Atome weiter aufspalten um leichtere Isotope mit geringeren Halbwertszeiten zu erhalten, nur macht das niemand weil es auf der einen Seite teuer ist und auf der anderen Seite zu wenig nutzbare Energie freigesetzt wird. Das Lagern des Mülls wird da vorerst als gut genug angesehen.

Wie gesagt sage ich ja nicht das es die Lösung ist und man Atomkraftwerke auf ewig weiter laufen lassen sollte aber die ursprüngliche Frage war was die Lösung für den Atommüll ist und das ist die aktuelle "Lösung" die weltweit von der Industrie angewendet wird und von den Kommissionen als gut genug angesehen wird. Es lößt nicht das Problem, aber reduziert so gut wie möglich die negativen Einflüsse.


----------



## BigBoymann (4. Januar 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Sag ich ja auch schon lange.
> Man kann Kindern Plutonium in den Brei mischen, solange man sie ja nicht mit bösem CO2 anatmet.
> Verdummung per excellence.


Das ist doch Quatsch!

Plutonium und Uran gelangen nicht in die Umwelt, wenn die Lagerung korrekt abläuft, was zwar absolut ein Problem ist, aber eben vom Grundsatz her beherrschbar wäre. CO² gelangt immer in die Umwelt und ist nunmal maßgeblich an vielen Faktoren der Umweltverschmutzung verantwortlich. In meinen Augen ist es daher um ein vielfaches sinnvoller, den Umstieg auf erneuerbare Energien mit Atomkraft zu begleiten, als mit Kohle, Gas und sonstigen fossilen Energieträgern. Vor allem mit der Abschaffung der Kohle schaffen wir ja nunmal nur eines, wir machen uns komplett von Russland abhängig, denn die eigenen Erdgasvorkommen dürften wohl nicht ausreichend sein und andere Transportwege als Pipelines sind wohl eher nicht zukunftsträchtig. Daher bleibt uns scheinbar nur Russland als Energielieferant und das dies keine gute Idee ist, glaube ich braucht man nicht zu erklären.


----------



## user42 (4. Januar 2022)

Ich bleib mal bei deinem Stil.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann aber nicht über teuren Strom meckern okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann halt Kohle und Gaskraftwerke? Ok?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Glück bauen die Briten neue und das schnell und billig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versorgungssicherheit kostet Geld, Überraschung? Die Engländer haben trotzdem geringere Strompreise.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Tun wir das? Ja, aber was tun die?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da siehst du mal was passiert, wenn Kraftwerke fehlen. Der Strompreis steigt - Überraschung!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt ohne jede Art von Ideologie, marktwirtschaftlich ist Atomkraft einfach eine verdammt dumme Idee.



Mir ist völlig wumpe mit welchen Kraftwerken die benötigte Energie erzeugt wird.


----------



## FetterKasten (4. Januar 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> CO² gelangt immer in die Umwelt und ist nunmal maßgeblich an vielen Faktoren der Umweltverschmutzung verantwortlich


CO2 ist ein farbloses geruchloses Gas, was überall in unserer Atmosphäre ist.
Das in Verbindung mit Umweltverschmutzung zu nennen zeugt nicht gerade von halbwegs Sachverstand.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

user42 schrieb:


> Versorgungssicherheit kostet Geld, Überraschung? Die Engländer haben trotzdem geringere Strompreise.


Natürlich haben sie geringere Stromkosten wenn der Strom subventioniert wird. Das ist das absolute Gegenargument gegen eine Technik wenn sie quasi dauerhaft subventioniert werden muss.
Und so groß ist die Versorgungssicherheit eben nicht, wie man an Frankreich sieht 😂


----------



## BigBoymann (4. Januar 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> CO2 ist ein farbloses geruchloses Gas, was überall in unserer Atmosphäre ist.
> Das in Verbindung mit Umweltverschmutzung zu nennen zeugt nicht gerade von halbwegs Sachverstand.


Wie immer macht es die Konzentration, es gibt meines Wissens nach nicht eine einzige Substanz die nicht irgendwo vorkommt und völlig harmlos ist und erst ab einer gewissen Konzentration "tödlich" wirkt. Nimm nur mal Arsen, da gibt es sogar in der Apotheke Globulis von, sollen sogar gegen gewisse Krankheiten helfen, aber die falsche Dosierung erleichtert die sozialen Kassen von zukünftigen Rentenzahlungen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Wie immer macht es die Konzentration, es gibt meines Wissens nach nicht eine einzige Substanz die nicht irgendwo vorkommt und völlig harmlos ist und erst ab einer gewissen Konzentration "tödlich" wirkt.


Ach lass es, er hängt sich nur an einer, zugegebenermaßen schlechten, Formulierung auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2022)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Die sogenannte "Energiewende" (Energie kann weder verbraucht werden, da diese nur die Form wandelt, noch gewendet werden, dazu bräuchte diese eine Seite, was nicht der Fall ist) war von vornerein nicht durchdacht,



"Energiewende" ist ein von Merkel wenige Monate nach der "Laufzeitverlängerung", mit der die Atomlobby "gut leben konnte  " binnen weniger Tage aus dem Hut gezauberter Schnellschuss. (Dazwischen lag Fukushima, wo Mrs. "damals war ich nicht so perfekt" sehr schnell sehr viel dazu gelernt hat. Über Wähler...)
Und wie alle Schnellschüsse von Merkel ist sie ein Schuss in den Ofen.

Der damals von Trittin ausgehandelte "Atomausstieg" hatte dagegen Hand und Fuß und einen fließenden Übergang. Und wenn man den so durchgezogen hätte, wie vertraglich vereinbart war, und parallel so die Erneuerbaren ausgebaut, wie das geplant war und für 100000de zukunftssichere Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland dringend angebracht gewesen wäre, dann hätten wir dieses erste große Problem schon ~2015 hinter uns gelassen und könnten, bei Fortsetzung dieses Ausbaus, bis 2030 den Kohleausstieg durchziehen. Ohne Energieknappheit und ohne Preisexplosion.

Aber stattdessen hat Schwarz-Gelb erst den Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg vom Ausstieg hingelegt und die ehemals global führende deutsche Photovoltaikindustrie platt gemacht. Danach hat Schwarz-Rot neue Kohlekraftwerke mit großer Gesamtkapazität neugebaut, die Abschaltung alter mit Steuermilliarden verhindert und parallel die deutschen WKA-Bauer (insbesondere Offshore) beinahe ebenfalls abgeschossen. Und siehe da: Nach fast 20 Jahren reinster Lobbypolitik für Atom und danach Kohle haben wir immer noch kaum sauberen Strom. Wer hätte sowas ahnen können? Da müssen wir jetzt ganz schnell auf Erdgas umstellen! (Sagen Scholz und sein Genosse Schröder...)




Ripcord schrieb:


> Solarparks, wo sollen die stehen, auf wilden Wiesen mit seltenen Käfern oder doch besser ein paar Bäume umholzen um Platz zu schaffen? Wie viele qm Solarpark ersetzen denn ein modrnes AKW?



So modern wie Block 3 in Flamanville? Also nicht-so-wirklich-sicher-und-schon-gar-nicht-sauber-aber-wenigstens-besser-als-Tschernobyl? In Anbetracht von 0 kWh Strom, die seit der geplanten Fertigstellung 2012 produziert wurden, kann man sowas mit einer kleinen Bastel-Solarzelle ersetzen, wie sich sie noch im Schrank liegen habe. Die würde ich auch kostengünstig bereitstellen. Sagen wir ... ein Millionstel nur der zusätzlichen Baukosten würden mir schon reichen. (Mittelweile stehen knapp 16 Milliarden MEHRkosten gegenüber der ursprünglichen Planung im Raum.)


Wenn man Strom produzieren möchte, sollte man aber lieber etwas größer Denken. Vor einem Jahr hatten wir in Deutschland wohl rund 54 GWp installiert. Bei 9 km²/GWp entspricht das knapp 500 km², die mit Solarflächen überbaut sind. 2018 betrug die ohnehin versiegelte Fläche in Deutschland 23140 km², Tendenz stetig steigend, davon entfällt Daumen*Pi die Hälfte auf Gebäude oder zugehörige Freiflächen (Parkplätze, etc.), also wenigstens 11500 km².

Wenn wir nur diesen Flächen eine Solaranlage oben drauf setzen, könenn wir unseren Output also VERZWEIUNDREISSIGFACHEN, ohne dass ein einziger mm² Natur weichen muss. Beim Output von 2020 entspräche das gut 1100 TWh. Zum Vergleich: Die drei noch in Betrieb befindlichen Deutschen Reaktoren haben vom Beginn des kommerzielen Betriebs bis 2018 im Schnitt jedes Jahr jeweils gut 10 TWh geliefert. 

Wenn wir Solaranlagen konsequent ausbauen würden, könnten wir in Deutschland damit also 110 Atomkrafwerke ersetzen.
Ohne einen einzigen Grashalm zu beeinträchtigen.

Wenn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2022)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Atomkraft gehört eindeutig mit zu unserer Zukunft. Spätestens wenn die Kernfusion ausgereift ist hoffe ich Deutschland wird  wieder auf den Zug aufsteigen.



Also in 200 Jahren.
Aus der Fusionsforschung steigt Deutschland übrigens nicht aus, da werden fleißig weiter Milliarden verbraten.




Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> wir können niemals soviel Strom Produzieren und Speichern wie wir brauchen werden mit den sogenannten regenerativen Energien..
> nicht wenn wir alle Mobilität, gebäudeheizung im Winter und unsere Industrien auf Strom umrüsten.. da wird sich unser Verbrauch mal geschmeidig verdreifachen



Siehe obige Hochrechnung zu Solar auf Gebäuden & Co, noch gänzlich ohne Blick auf Wasser: Technisch können wir das ganz locker. Die Frage ist nur, ob wir es uns leisten wollen, oder ob wir noch länger auf Kosten anderer leben.




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Für mich ist dann die Frage, an die PCGH-Redaktion:
> Da ja Holz auch als nachhaltige Energie zählt und dadurch CO2-Steuer-Befeit ist, Trift das dann auch für Erdgas zu?
> Könnte das die PCGH-Redaktion prüfen?



Ich glaube nicht, dass die PCGH-Redaktion einen Fachredakteur für nachhaltige Energie hat. Aber die deutsche CO2-Steuerbefreiung für (halbwegs) CO2-neutrale Brennstoffe hat nichts mit den EU-Kriterien für ""nachhaltige"" Investitionen zu tun. (auch wenn Scholz bei beidem tief drin stecken dürfte)




Quake2008 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht bei den Sicherheitsstandarts und ganz ehrlich wann haste das letzte Erdbeben erlebt?



Müsste in den 90ern gewesen sein. Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal, was für Erdbeben die hier anwesenden erlebt haben. Gesucht ist eine Region, in der es die nächsten 50000 Jahre keine gibt.



> Alles ist schlecht und man müsste alles besser machen, Arbeitslosingkeit, Armut, Soziale ungleichheit bekämpfen.



Der Satz beginnt mit "alles" und listet dann nur ein einziges Problem...



> Ich verstehe diesen beschissenen Planeten nicht, warum zum Teufel haben so wenige soviel zu sagen, das ist keine Demokratie.



Weil so viele so blöd sind. Demokratie sorgt halt dafür, dass ein Land die Regierung bekommt, die die Mehrheit seiner Bewohner verdient. Und wenn man sich so umschaut...




Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Na die ominösen Die! Die Männer hinter dem Vorhang, die Strippenzieher und Marionettenspieler gegen die nur ein Aluhut hilft!











						Open Letter
					






					xkcd.com
				







hofetob schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte wieder eine Eiszeit kommen wenn wir gar kein CO2 produzieren.



Nein.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus der Fusionsforschung steigt Deutschland übrigens nicht aus, da werden fleißig weiter Milliarden verbraten.


Nenn es nicht verbraten, das ist eine wichtige Investition in die Zukunft wenn wir mal an Mond und Mars denken.

Aber als Lösung für die Klimakrise? Nein


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also in 200 Jahren.


200 Jahre? so schnell?  


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nenn es nicht verbraten, das ist eine wichtige Investition in die Zukunft wenn wir mal an Mond und Mars denken.


Was willst du aufm  Mars?
Und den mond brauchst du nur für ein Teleskop, das auf der abgewandten Seite nach Asteroiden sucht, die auf Kollisionskurs mit der Erde sein könnten.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2022)

Der Atommüll ist auch nachhaltig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> 200 Jahre? so schnell?



Bei der derzeitigen Geschwindigkeit würde ich 2050-2060 mit dem ersten Strom produzierenden Kraftwerk rechnen und um 2100 mit den ersten kommerziellen Kraftwerken. Weitere 100 Jahre bis "ausgereift" sollte reichen - es sei denn, die Menschheit besinnt sich darauf, dass es im Umkreis von 1 AE schon einen ziemlich leistunfähigen Fusionsreaktor gibt und man sich darauf konzentrieren sollte, dessen Output zu nutzen, anstatt viel Geld in den Bau eines lächerlichen Abklatsches zu stecken. Dann könnte sich das Tempo natürlich deutlich verlangsamen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der derzeitigen Geschwindigkeit würde ich 2050-2060 mit dem ersten Strom produzierenden Kraftwerk rechnen und um 2100 mit den ersten kommerziellen Kraftwerken.


Ich sehe das völlig anders. Fusionstechnik ist extrem komplex. Kein Vergleich mit Spaltung, wo man nur ein paar Stäbe hin und her schiebt.
Und beim Tokamak Reaktor kannst du nur impulsweise Fusion betreiben.
Der Stellarator wäre da effizienter, da er kontinuierlich arbeiten kann, aber die Magnetfeldlinien müssen extrem präzise angelegt werden -- das ist bis heute unmöglich umzusetzen. Dazu fehlt auch die energiedichte in den Magneten, was bis heute auch ungelöst ist und es gibt nicht mal Konzepte, die da was lösen könnten.
Dazu kommt das Helium, was sich beim Fusionsprozess bildet. Das muss ständig heraus gefiltert werden. Dann die Zerstörung der Kammer durch die schnellen Neutronen. alles ungelöste Probleme. Der Iter wird ja dafür gebaut um das in der Praxis beobachten zu können  und Lösungen voranschreiten lassen, aber vor 2050 sehe ich beim Iter kein Licht angehen.
Selbst wenn man das mal hinbekommen sollte, dass der Fusionsprozess über einen längeren Zeitraum anläuft und man am ende wirklich mal mehr Energie raus bekommt als man reingesteckt hat, ist man von einer wirtschaftlichen Tragbarkeit Lichtjahre entfernt.
Am ende wird sich der Fusionsreaktor wirtschaftlich mit dem Messen müssen, was da ist, und windkraft, Solartechnik sind wesentlich preiswerter und einfacher umzusetzen. Denn es geht ja nicht nur darum, wie sich reiche Industriestaaten mit Energie versorgen können -- denn für Fusionsenergie brauchst du eine angeschlossene Universität mit schlauen köpfen und  die gibt es nur dort -- sondern wie du die Welt mit Energie versorgen kannst, gerade dort, wo man nicht so viel Geld hat und gerade da ist es wichtig, dass z.B. Afrika nicht anfängt, alles mit kohlekraftwerken zuzupflastern, sondern direkt nachhaltig anfängt. Denn sonst drücken die da einmal auf den Startknopf und das Klima ist komplett im Eimer.


----------



## Quat (6. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weitere 100 Jahre bis "ausgereift" sollte reichen - es sei denn, die Menschheit besinnt sich ...


Nochmal 100 Jahre mit diesem Wirtschaftssystem, wie soll'n das gehen?
Und "es sei denn, die Menschheit besinnt sich ..." klingt doch auch eher nach Hollywood- oder Disney-heile-Welt. Zumal die "Menschheit" nur ein philosophisches Konstrukt ist, die kann sich nicht besinnen.


----------

